# PFS for 20 meters



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Mattwalt was making a PFS for himself and inspired me to pick up mine for the afternoon.

20 meters is not a usual PFS distance and heard so many times PFS is used for 10 meters and below, so gave a "shot" to the topic and turned on the camera to record how cool to shoot a PFS at 20 meters as well.






Thanks for watching,

Cheers,

Tremo


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Great shooting! 20 meters is not an easy shot


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Very good I'm inspired.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Slant PFS and lucky Torque - nice!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Mark !


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great shooting!

Thanks for sharing that with us!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting!!! Love the video


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you very much for the kind words! Really appreciate! It is always inspiring to record something with this kind of welcoming feedback.

Have nice day :wave:

Mark


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is some serious shooting there Bud!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

to me 20mt is difficult with any slingshot. Wow dude, i can imagine with a PFS!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

20 meters, my favorite distance :thumbsup:

Good shooting.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

mostho said:


> to me 20mt is difficult with any slingshot. Wow dude, i can imagine with a PFS!


Hi Mostho,

Sometimes bigger distances than 10 meters are great for relaxing. You might be surprised about how fun to shoot at 20 and higher. You are much more forgiving for yourself and that actually helps to get to the flow and enjoying shooting even better!

Thanks for the comment!

Cheers,Tremo

------------------------------------------------

Flatband, Kalevala,

Thank you very much for taking time to post! Hope you are doing fine! Take care! :wave:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> Flatband, Kalevala,
> 
> Thank you very much for taking time to post! Hope you are doing fine! Take care! :wave:


Thanks to You,Tremoside :wave:

I like to watch these slingshot shooting vids but writing answers really takes time. Finnish is much easier


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Very nice form and shooting Mark!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Way to go Mark, I agree, I did my best shooting at the ECST at the further distance. I didn't think I would do well at that distance and just wanted to have fun...worked better.


----------

